# MTH HO BIPOLAR、GG1 & Little Joe



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)

nice models ~:appl:


----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With all those magnificent electric power locos, as a traction fan, I sure
would look forward to seeing your layout with it's overhead power lines.

Don


----------



## billoberst (Sep 21, 2011)

*MTH HO Little Joe*

On the subject of (MTH) HO Little Joes I have a mystery for anyone that interested. I have a New old stock HO GE DEMO Little Joe with a weird problem. I have to fiddle with the trucks while the power is on the track when I get it to come on sometimes it will just sit there not responding to any commands from the Remote. After Resetting and adding it back to the Remote it may come on and work properly. When it's working everything is normal. When I shut it down and remove the power, for 30 minutes or so the same problem reappears. I can fiddle around with it and it will start working again. I'm at a loss for ideas, I've removed the shell and looked for loose connections etc, but nothing I can see or do to make the problem appear or disappear. I've done the obvious things Cleaned track & wheels, looked for loose connections on the PC boards. This engine is new and the problem came with everything else in the box but MTH now has a policy of not doing any in warranty work for engines over 3 years old, I would make a shelf Queen before spending a couple of Hundred bucks on this Rotten egg. Give me your thoughts. Thanks Bill


----------



## billoberst (Sep 21, 2011)

*MTH HO Li'l Joe*

I forgot one other thing. If I don't turn off the track power after shutting down the engine it will start up normally. I also get the "Check Track" error when it won't operate even tho it is sitting there with lights on and engine sound working.. Thanks Bill


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Who's a traction fan?*



DonR said:


> With all those magnificent electric power locos, as a traction fan, I sure
> would look forward to seeing your layout with it's overhead power lines.
> 
> Don


Don;

I, the real Traction Fan, loved seeing those beautiful locomotives! I guess I should be glad they're not N-scale, since I could never afford them!

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jose luis (Sep 8, 2021)

billoberst said:


> *MTH HO Li'l Joe*
> 
> I forgot one other thing. If I don't turn off the track power after shutting down the engine it will start up normally. I also get the "Check Track" error when it won't operate even tho it is sitting there with lights on and engine sound working.. Thanks Bill


If it helps, I have a steam MTH that something similar happens to it. Every time I put it back on the track after having been off for a while, nothing works, no motor, no sounds, nothing, I have to return it to the programming track and program it again.
Solution found by chance: I turn on any other locomotive on the track (it does not matter if it was already there or if it is from another manufacturer); next I act on the Central stop (in my case ECOS 5.2) and after a few seconds I remove the stop (on in the current of the track) and all the functions of the MTH steam are working. Of course, I must do this operation every time I turn off the installation.
regards
Jose Luis


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Check the dates on the "Recommended Reading" list. Many of these threads are nearly a decade old and the OP has moved on and not posted here in years. FYI.


----------



## jose luis (Sep 8, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Check the dates on the "Recommended Reading" list. Many of these threads are nearly a decade old and the OP has moved on and not posted here in years. FYI.


Excuse me, I was registered today and my intention was only to help.
In any case I answer a post from feb. 2020
regards
Jose Luis


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

jose luis said:


> Excuse me, I was registered today and my intention was only to help.
> In any case I answer a post from feb. 2020
> regards
> Jose Luis


Welcome to the forum. It's not unusual that old threads show up in the Recommended Reading for some reason, and you are not the first person, and won't be the last, to comment on these old threads. As was suggested, take a look at the dates on anything in Recommended Reading before you post. Don't worry about it and any advice you give is appreciated.


----------

